
Solving a math problem to create art [pdf] - lainon
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/52/14873.full.pdf
======
jasmcole
Here's my take on the same problem (+ animations)

[https://jasmcole.com/2017/01/02/the-travelling-artist-
proble...](https://jasmcole.com/2017/01/02/the-travelling-artist-problem/)

There are also more details+references on the algorithm which spreads the
points evenly and aesthetically (Voronoi stippling).

~~~
Jaxan
Cool! I really like the animations!

------
vanderZwan
> _To create his pictures, Bosch uses a computer program toconvert a drawing
> (or painting or photograph) into a scattering of dots_

I think Bosch is using AJ Secord's work here:

[https://cs.nyu.edu/~ajsecord/stipples.html](https://cs.nyu.edu/~ajsecord/stipples.html)

I'm also wondering if EMSLabs got the idea from him, or the other way around:

[http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2012/stipplegen-weighted-
vor...](http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2012/stipplegen-weighted-voronoi-
stippling-and-tsp-paths-in-processing/)

EDIT: Also, plenty of other people have tinkered with this since, for example:

[https://www.mattkeeter.com/projects/swingline/](https://www.mattkeeter.com/projects/swingline/)

[https://github.com/repwolfe/stippling](https://github.com/repwolfe/stippling)

------
peter_l_downs
Awesome – always interested in programming-related art. I was struck by the
result in the article not for its novelty but for how similar it looks to a
space-filling Hilbert curve
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert_curve).

If you're interested in generative art you might like
[http://inconvergent.net/](http://inconvergent.net/).

If you're interested in experimenting web-as-medium you might like
reading/contribituing to my digital "zine":
[http://freezine.xyz](http://freezine.xyz).

~~~
speps
I remember spending hours on Jared Tarbell's website when I had slow Internet
and Java applets were hot :

[http://www.complexification.net/gallery/](http://www.complexification.net/gallery/)

------
poindontcare
Beautiful

